# Normaler Bürostuhl statt Gaming Stuhl mit denselben Funktionen



## quik_shredder (19. Mai 2018)

Hallo.

Es wird ja oft gesagt, das normale Bürostühle dieselben Funktionen mit sich bringen, wie die Gaming Stühle und dazu noch billiger wären, da man bei den Gaming Stühlen drauf zahlt, einfach weil es Gaming im Namen hat.
Ich suche jetzt also einen Bürostuhl von einer Nicht-Gaming Marke, der aber trotzdem dieselben Funktionen mit sich bringt und dabei noch preiswerter ist.

Als Referenz dient dabei der Maxnomic Office Comfort Commander S III und der Maxnomic Office Comfort (OFC).
Es soll KEIN Racing Design sein, ich brauche keine sinnlosen Löcher im Kopfbereich und viel zu große Backen auf der Sitz- und Rückenfläche an den Seiten, denn ich glaube nicht, das es mich beim zocken aus dem Sitz drücken wird durch zu starke Fliehkräfte.
Deswegen speziell die Office Comfort Modelle als Referenz und keine Racing Design Stühle.

Funktionen, die der Stuhl haben soll:
- Knie Wippmechanik mit mehreren Feststellpositionen per Hebel
- frei verstellbare Lordosenstütze
- 4D Armlehne
- freie Rückenlehnenverstellung (im Gesamtwinkel von ca. 67°)
- Sitzfläche stufenlos Höhenverstellbar per Hebel
- Metallfußkreuz (kein Plastik)
- Stahlrohrrahmen (kein Plastik)
- Bezug PU-Kunstleder (anderes Leder ist zu teuer, obwohl natürlich qualitativ besser)
- Polsterung Kaltschaum (mittelfeste bis harte Sitzeigenschaften)
(kann man auch hier in der tabelle nachlesen: Gaming Chair Test 2018 - Kaufberatung
oder hier auf der website: MAXNOMIC(R) NEEDforSEAT(R) OFC online kaufen | NEEDforSEAT(R) )


Wer kann mir konkrete Beispiele nennen für Bürostühle eines normalen Herstellers, die trotzdem alle Funktionen wie diese beiden Maxnomic Modelle haben oder sogar noch besser ausgestattet sind, dabei aber preislich günstiger sind bzw. maximal genau so viel kosten wie die Maxnomic Modelle (max. 400EUR) ?

Danke!


----------



## Körschgen (19. Mai 2018)

Wenn überhaupt zahlt man für einen richtigen Bürostuhl mehr als für diese Presspappe in Racing Optik.

Wenn dir ein einfacher Schreibtischstuhl reicht, dann sitz doch bei ikea mal etwas Probe.

Einige Modelle werden da öfter empfohlen (Modell "markus" oder sowas).


----------



## quik_shredder (19. Mai 2018)

Ja also bitte das Gehate sein lassen, das ist nicht zielführend. 

Ich habe ja extra schon geschrieben, das ich kein Racing Stuhl suche, deswegen ja die Office Comfort Modelle, die eben kein Racing Design haben und Presspappe ist dort auch nirgends verbaut.

Ein einfacher Schreibtischstuhl reicht mir nicht, ich habe ja extra oben meine Anforderungen geschrieben.
Modell Markus erfüllt diese nicht.

Außerdem ist es auch irgendwie merkwürdig, sich über Presspappe in Racing Optik zu beschweren, aber dann Ikea Produkte zu empfehlen. Ikea ist jetzt nicht unbedingt bekannt für hohe Qualität...
Ist mehr so ein Laden in dem man einmal kauft (als Student) und dann nie wieder.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Mai 2018)

Naja immerhin Vollleder und 10 Jahre Garantie.Hab mir den auch mal angeschaut so schlecht ist so einer von denen jetzt auch wieder nicht.Kommt halt drauf an was man möchte und welche Ansprüche man hat.Vorallem der Optik wegen.
VOLMAR Drehstuhl mit Armlehnen - schwarz  - IKEA
Gaming Stühle gibt es ja wie Sand am mehr und sind beliebt,vorallem bei Youtubern


----------



## quik_shredder (19. Mai 2018)

Ja die Optik von Racing Stühlen finde ich auch furchtbar. Sowas suche ich, wie gesagt, nicht!

Nicht jeder Gaming Stuhl hat automatisch Racing Design (Löcher im Kopfbereich, extrem große Backen an Sitz- und Rückenfläche, irgendwelche Kissen mit Spanngurten, grelle Farben.. usw..)
Die Office Comfort Modelle von Maxnomic verzichten ja auf diesen ganzen (meiner Meinung nach) unnötigen Mist, bringen aber trotzdem einige sehr gute Funktionen mit sich (siehe Startpost), auf die ich eben Wert lege und die der Bürostuhl haben soll.

Das VOLMAR Modell von Ikea ist auch fast komplett aus Plastik (Innengestell: Polyacetal, Fußgestellnabe: Verstärktes Polyamid usw..), das ist insgesamt nicht sehr hochwertig. Da bringt mir ein feiner Volllederbezug auch nichts.

Mich wundert halt ein bisschen, das sonst bei Diskussionen über Gaming Stühle (auch hier im Forum) immer gesagt wird, das man für denselben Preis eines Gaming Stuhles einen viel besseren Bürostuhl haben kann.
Jetzt will ich mal ein paar konkrete Modelle oder Hersteller wissen und keiner kann mir welche nennen bzw old-knitterhemd behauptet sogar gleichwertige Bürostühle wären sogar noch teurer.

Wo sind denn all die Bürostühle, die für denselben Preis besser sind als die Gaming Stühle?


----------



## Körschgen (19. Mai 2018)

Ich selber nutze einen Steelcase Please, soviel zum Thema Presspappe.

Ich empfehle den Ikea Stuhl, da er schon hochwertiger als die ganzen Racing Dinger ist.(Presspappe fehlanzeige)

Ein richtiger Bürostuhl hat exakt nichts dem typischen Rückenbrecher Chefsessel zu tuen.


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Mai 2018)

mmh die üblichen Gamingstühle haben mir auch nicht gefallen. Vorallem wollte ich nicht bei diesen "oh wer spielt benötigt einen DX Racer mist mit machen". genaugenommen saß ich Jahre auf einem starren aus Eiche und dann auf einem Normalen und einem Chefsessel.  Als meine wundervolle Parntnerschaft etwas bei Zurbrüggen kaufte und ich warten musste habe ich diesen Stuhl hier als place to wait gewällt und war sehr überrascht viel zu verstellen saubere nähte(Kunstleder) nicht zu Weich. Dieser erfüllt natürlich nicht deine Bedingungen, aber ich bin von der Qualität überrascht im Verhältnis zum Preis. vielleicht haben die etwas für dich- Made in Germany ist kein Garant aber eine gute Richtung vielleicht sowas in etwa
Ich kenne natürlich nicht deine Ausmaße der Bruder meines besten Kumpels bricht auch die extrem massivste Kunstoff Füße ab auch die für extrem übergewichtige. Es gibt wie du bestimmt weißt auch extrem massives Kunstoff was viele 100KG trägt. Aber deine Beweggründe musst du ja nicht Preisgeben. Aber schau mal bei dieser Marke rein.

Nebenbei. ich habe mich dann auf einen "typischen Gaming Stuhl" gesetzt und gedacht was ist das für eine billige Schaukelkiste. Hatte den Markennamen nur kurz im vorbeigucken überflogen und wusste es sollte son abklatsch von DX Racer sein, den hier viele so hoch loben weil es ja DER Stuhl ist... noch mal aufs Schild geguckt weil ich dachte was kann man für son Wackeldackel schon verlangen--tada- es WAR ein DX Racer. Ich fragte den Verkäufer warum der so ausgenudellt ist, er sagte; Der ist nicht ausgenudellt der steht hier seit 3 Wochen...".Und ich habe kein Verkaufsgespräch mit ihm gehabt, es war der Verkäufer für meine bessere hälfte da gings um Sonnenschirme.
Wollte ich nur mal bemerken wie erschrocken ich über die Qualität war.


----------



## Schwarzseher (19. Mai 2018)

Naja es gibt von Noblechair die Icon Serie,aber 370 Schleifen für Kunstleder und dann noch gelocht was bestimmt nach 2 jahren total abgenutzt ist und abfleddert.Da was richtiges zu finden wird schwer denke ich.Man müsste so Teile mal länger probesitzten wie der Popometer sich darauf verhält


----------



## quik_shredder (19. Mai 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Nebenbei. ich habe mich dann auf einen "typischen Gaming Stuhl" gesetzt und gedacht was ist das für eine billige Schaukelkiste. Hatte den Markennamen nur kurz im vorbeigucken überflogen und wusste es sollte son abklatsch von DX Racer sein, den hier viele so hoch loben weil es ja DER Stuhl ist... noch mal aufs Schild geguckt weil ich dachte was kann man für son Wackeldackel schon verlangen--tada- es WAR ein DX Racer. Ich fragte den Verkäufer warum der so ausgenudellt ist, er sagte; Der ist nicht ausgenudellt der steht hier seit 3 Wochen...".Und ich habe kein Verkaufsgespräch mit ihm gehabt, es war der Verkäufer für meine bessere hälfte da gings um Sonnenschirme.
> Wollte ich nur mal bemerken wie erschrocken ich über die Qualität war.



Ja, kein Wunder. 
Die DX Racer Stühle liegen ja auch alle im unteren Preissegment. 
Die Stühle von denen liegen alle im Preisbereich von 100-250 Euro.
So einen Stuhl habe ich von vorneherein nicht in Betracht gezogen.
Ich kaufe keinen Bürostuhl mehr in diesem Preissegment.

Die Maxnomic Office Comfort Stühle spielen aber in einer ganz anderen Liga als so ein popeliger DX Racer und haben zudem nicht das hässliche und kontraproduktive Racing Design.

Mein alter Bürostuhl ist der hier Burostuhl Yourope 4452 grun, mit Armlehnen von Prosedia: Amazon.de: Burobedarf & Schreibwaren
Und auch mit dem war ich unzufrieden. Einfach keine gute Qualität.
Hat gerade mal 2 Jahre gehalten bis die Mechanik kaputt ging (pünktlich nachdem die Garantie auslief) und das war auch ein deutscher Hersteller. 
Bezug löst sich auch schon auf. Außerdem hat der Stuhl von Tag 1 an Gequietscht und Geknarzt.
Ganz ehrlich, ich vertraue auf Made in Germany schon lange nichtmehr. 
Die Produkte sind meistens auch nicht besser oder schlechter als andere, dafür kosten sie aber immer mehr. 
Außerdem lässt doch heute sowieso jeder in Asien produzieren, die sind dann allerhöchstens noch in Deutschland zusammengeschraubt. 

Ich will einfach was hochwertiges mit möglichst wenig Plastik und entsprechenden Funktionen wie die Maxnomic Office Comfort Reihe sie eben haben.
Besonders wichtig ist dabei die Lordosenstütze und die von Maxnomic haben eine frei verstellbare. 
Ich habe noch nicht viele Bürostühle in diesem Preissegment (ca 400 Euro) gesehen mit dieser Funktion bzw lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber irgendwie bekommt man ja nicht alzu viele Modellvorschläge hier..


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Mai 2018)

Naja das hier "noch" keine Gewünschten Vorschläge kommen, liegt einfach daran das in dem Preis und Qualitätsbereich den du suchst hier wahrscheinlich nahezu niemanden gibt als Normalen User der diese benötigt.
ich hatte schon Mehrfach Bandscheibenvorfälle und ich kann auf dem Vom mir gewälten Stuhl super bequem und Ausdauernd Sitzen obwohl gerade dies mir viele Probleme bereitet endgegen zur Beanspruchung und Belastung.Ich könnte natürlich wie fast jeder in diesem Forum nur Raten welcher Stuhl in diesem Preisbereich gut ist selbst wenn schon deine Ansprüche an sich erfüllt sind. Denn leider kaufen selten jemand dort der keine Notwendigkeit sieht. Deine Frage solltest du, wenn hier keine Antworten kommt die dich befriedigt vielleicht in einem Forum für Bürostühle stellen oder in solchen wo ein hoher Verdienst inclusive Langer Sitzzeiten normal sind. Dort werden Erfahrungen wohl in größerem maß vorhanden sein. M.E. reichen 2500 netto nicht aus um solch einen Stuhl zu Rechtfertigen.

Disclaimer:
Das soll jetzt in keinster Weise Abwertend sein.


----------



## quik_shredder (19. Mai 2018)

Versteh ich jetzt garnicht.
Ein 400 Euro Bürostuhl soll Funktionen haben die kein normal-Sterblicher je brauchen wird?
Meine Ansprüche sind so hoch das ein Stuhl um die 2500 Euro kosten würde/müsste?
Ich fühl mich nicht angegriffen, aber ich versteh einfach nicht wie du das meinst?

Naja, ist auch egal. 

Normalerweise gibt es ja bei jeder Diskussion über Gaming Stühle immer sofort Beiträge, in denen gesagt wird, das man für den Preis einen wesentlich besseren normalen Bürostuhl bekommen würde.
Ich dachte ich frag dann einfach mal in die Runde und lass mir mal erzählen, was das konkret für Bürostühle sind.
Aber scheinbar ist es doch nicht so.
Ich glaube, ich kaufe halt einfach einen von den Maxnomic Office Comfort Stühlen für ca. 370 Euro und fertig.
Da liege ich ja preislich genau bei deinem TopStar Stuhl.


----------



## der_yappi (19. Mai 2018)

Das ist seit heute mein neuer Stuhl:
Drumback -- Drehstuhl

Den habe ich beim lokalen Bürofachhandel gekauft (390€ inkl. MwSt) als Aktion.

Bei dem Zulieferer der bei uns im Geschäft das Büromaterial liefert habe ich auch mal testgessen - da hat mir keiner zugesagt.


----------



## Marcimoto (20. Mai 2018)

In dem Preisbereich ist es einfach schwer, was ordentliches zu bekommen. 
Musste ich selber feststellen. Habe alle möglichen Möbelhäuser und Büroausstatter abgeklappert und entweder waren die Dinger für mich absolut unergonomisch oder hatten sehr weiche Sitzflächen oder die für mich wichtige Kopfstütze hat gefehlt. 
Das alles bekommt man in ordentlicher Qualität soweit ich das feststellen konnte nur bei Maxnomic und Noblechair (gibt sicher noch andere hochwertige Hersteller in dem Gebiet...). Also ironischerweise gibt's das meiste fürs Geld bei (ausgewählten!) "Gaming-"stühlen.
Ich habe mich selber lange dagegen gewehrt, fand dann aber im Maxnomic Dominator Black ein Modell, das schlicht genug für meine Ansprüche ist. Für die OFC Reihe bin ich leider etwas zu klein. 

Und um mal den schwarzmalerischen Kommentaren von Old Knitterhemd entgegenzuwirken, ich habe den Stuhl jetzt schon seit 1 1/2 Jahren und er sieht aus wie neu. Weder gibt der Schaumstoff nach noch lässt sich das Kunstleder irgendetwas anmerken. Das kann man übrigens quasi jedem Langzeittest der Maxnomic Modelle entnehmen.
Und "Pressplatten" sucht man hier auch vergebens. 
Aber der Unterschied zwischen minderwertigen und hochwertigen Gaming Stühlen wurde auf needforseat ja hinreichend dargelegt.


----------



## quik_shredder (20. Mai 2018)

Ja, ich glaube damit hat es sich auch mal wieder bestätigt, das die ganzen Gaming Stuhl Hater das nur aus Reflex und Prinzip machen, aber eigentlich keine Ahnung haben bzw es sogar aktiv ablehnen sich überhaupt damit zu befassen.

Ich brauche aber ein Modell aus der OFC Reihe, da nur diese die frei verstellbare Lordosenstütze haben. Das ist mir wichtig. Ich möchte meine Lordose nicht mit so einem "normalen" Kissen zum Zwischenlegen stützen.

Ich bin aber weiterhin offen für Vorschläge.
Kann mir jemand einen normalen Bürostuhl nennen, der für denselben Preis wie die OFC Modelle von Maxnomic (ca. 350-400 Euro), dieselben Funktionen mit sich bringt oder sogar noch besser ist?
Besonderer Augenmerk liegt  dabei auf der frei verstellbaren Lordosenstütze.


----------

